# I want one!



## Nomad (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't care how impractical it is!  Love that it's all in brass... very steampunk.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2011)

:chuckles:  I still prefer a good old-fashioned sword-cane and cloak .


----------



## chinto (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL i think I would take a good cane of that thing... now a good 1911A1 is even better.. or a nice heavy pair of kama like shureido makes  ( but they are insane on the price. )


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  I still prefer a good old-fashioned sword-cane and cloak .


And maybe a Guy Fawkes mask and a wide brimmed hat?  Remember, remember, the Fifth of November.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2011)

Aww just get one of these and be done with it


----------

